#  Nachrichten >   Ärzteschaft: Verbesserter Tarifvertrag zwischen Marburger Bund und Helios Kliniken >

## aerzteblatt.de

Berlin - Den Tarifvertrag für die Ärzte der Helios-Kliniken erweitert haben der Marburger Bund und der Klinikkonzern. Helios sicherte zu, das Arbeitszeitgesetz künftig in allen Akut- und Rehakliniken umzusetzen. Außerdem gilt: Oberärzte werden auch nach ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

